
Ask HN: Looking for a recommendation for a quiet and robust keyboard - yitchelle
I was using a Mac magic keyboard from 2011 on my PC. Unfortunately, it got fried when I plugged a high powered USB device into it. What I missed about it is that its quietness when compared to the mechanical keyboard that I am using now.<p>These days, the Apple magic keyboard are about 150€ and only has a lightning cabled connection.<p>What options are available for a quiet keyboard that is USB cabled?<p>I know that the HN crowd is passionate about their keyboards so I asking. thanks for any recommendations given.
======
cweagans
If you want a robust keyboard, go mechanical. Quiet is relative -- there's a
number of different switches to choose from. Cherry MX Red or MX Clear are
both popular picks for office environments. I love my Ergodox -- I have one
with Cherry MX Green switches (very loud/clicky) and one with Zealios (very
quiet, but there's still a tactile bump at the activation point of the key so
you don't have to bottom out the key).

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](https://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards)
is really the right place to ask, IMO.

------
bdowling
I recommend trying a Topre switch keyboard because they're very high quality
and quieter than most, if not all, of the Cherry-type mechanical switch
keyboards. In my opinion, Topre switches have the best feel for typing.

The downside of wanting a Topre switch keyboard is that your options are very
limited. Topre makes a line of keyboards under the brand Realforce. They also
license or sell the technology to PFU for the Happy Hacking Keyboard Pro 2 and
to Leopold for the FC660C. They formerly licensed the tech to CoolerMaster for
the Novatouch TKL keyboard. There may be more options now, but I haven't
checked recently.

I use a Topre Realforce 87U keyboard and a CoolerMaster Novatouch TKL. They're
the two best keyboards I've ever owned.

------
raindropm
Even you want to change, I still recommended Apple Magic Keyboard 2 for its
pure quality and reliability. Not the most budget keyboard out there, but you
get what you pay for (unlike their infamous butterfly switch Macbook keyboard,
their desktop keyboard is good) It gots ultra low profile and good key travel,
and the quiet, tactile, clickiness, which I really like.

It has lightning, but I plug it only for charging for an hour, and use it
wirelessly for several months before I have to charge it again, no big deal. I
mean, the battery life is insane, you forget to charge it.

I used to use Logitech G Pro tenkeyless for a while, it's good, but the most
used key's keycap fell off after a while, which is quite disappointing. It is
also unrepairable because they use their proprietary switch. Also, personally,
it's too big for my hands anyway.

I used to getting into mechanical keyboard scene for some times. It's cool to
talk about variant of switch and design and artisan keycap, but I found that
it never ends(and it's expensive) So I just grab an Apple's one and get on
with my life. Happy so far. :)

~~~
gshdg
The magic keyboard always feels less comfortable for me to type on than their
earlier AA-battery Bluetooth keyboards, which are still pretty slim. The older
ones have a tiny bit more travel and a slightly lighter and softer touch while
still feeling crisp.

------
uwot74
As someone that's been through more than 6 keyboards over the last two years,
I really like the products Realforce produces. They do not have the "click"
like a lot of mechanical keyboards, more of a "thunk" sound and feel. I'm
currently using one of their newer models:
[http://www.realforce.co.jp/en/products/R2SA-
US4-BK/index.htm...](http://www.realforce.co.jp/en/products/R2SA-
US4-BK/index.html) and have experience with an older one as well:
[http://www.realforce.co.jp/en/products/104U-S_XF01T0/index.h...](http://www.realforce.co.jp/en/products/104U-S_XF01T0/index.html).
The difference between the two is the sound and feel of the keys. The older
one is a bit noisier and has less of a "thunk" sound when pressed. I'd highly
recommend either.

------
karmakaze
I don't like keyboards that need charging so I've been using the Logitech K750
for Mac (white) keyboard. It's solar powered and daily exposure to indoor
lighting will keep it going.

The keys are quiet but feel jiggly at first compared to how little MacBook
keys move but you don't notice after a few minutes. The only problem I've had
is trying to use it with a desk with an under table keyboard drawer which
didn't keep it charged.

------
lewisflude
I'd recommend the HHKB Professional 2. It sounds, and feels great and is
considered an "endgame" keyboard by many mechanical keyboard enthusiasts.

I'm currently using a custom built keyboard, a KBDFans Tofu, with Zealios 67g
switches and blank keycaps.

------
swah
I'm trying the MS Sculpt these days (no benefits yet) but make sure to head
over to
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/](http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/)
and ask there :)

------
terrycody
I highly recommend this, 3 years no problems till now, robust, soft, cheap but
reliable, better than my expensive logitech shit before, check the reviews.

[https://amzn.to/2H4zimE](https://amzn.to/2H4zimE)

------
pr07ecH70r
I use the Logitech K800, I find it quite reliable in all aspects! Never had
any problems.

------
bellinom
Filco Hakua with Cherry Silent Reds.

